
A workflow for cloud instances baking and provisioning - kintoandar
https://blog.kintoandar.com/2017/06/Baking-delicious-cloud-instances.html?utm_source=hn
======
magacloud
Great walk through of Packer + Ansible. Very useful.

~~~
kintoandar
Glad you liked it.

